# Keep sharing your Turkey stories, Please!!



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

So my wife n I just had a little baby girl. This is my first girl. Little excited little nervous. Anyways due to the timing I'm pretty sure I wont be Turkey hunting this spring. I'll be depending on this forum to get me as much of a turkey hunting fix as possible. Please keep your stories and pictures coming. This old addict needs your support.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Congratulations on a beautiful daughter!

You'll get that tom next year. :smile:


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats! That's awesome. I had two girls before my son and IMO girls are easier than boys when they are little 0 - 12 years old . It all goes to hell after that as you start to deal with them becoming women and not daddy's girl as much. 😣

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats! It's always hard to be away from the hills when a hunt is on, but the sacrifice should be worth it for all the good things she'll bring to your life.

That being said, if I have kids I'll do what I can to make sure they're all born in June/July (when there aren't any hunts going on).


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Clarq said:


> Congrats! It's always hard to be away from the hills when a hunt is on, but the sacrifice should be worth it for all the good things she'll bring to your life.
> 
> That being said, if I have kids I'll do what I can to make sure they're all born in June/July (when there aren't any hunts going on).


You said it right there Clarq! My first was born in May=All good!!. Second 10/2. 3rd 10/28. Talk about some tense weeks of wondering what was going to be my future of hunting. Right before the general rifle elk opener and right after the general rifle deer season. WHEW!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Clarq said:


> Congrats! It's always hard to be away from the hills when a hunt is on, but the sacrifice should be worth it for all the good things she'll bring to your life.
> 
> That being said, if I have kids I'll do what I can to make sure they're all born in June/July (when there aren't any hunts going on).


Oh....and nature doesn't necessarily make it easy for you to dictate what months of the year your children will be born.

If your willing to try that.....good luck my friend.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey, a guy can dream, right?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Congrats. 
I had all girls,
Like 3 arabians said. Sweet as can be, till about 13. Then a pain till 16. 
Then all 3 of mine came back to being sweethearts. 8)


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Tigerprincer, those are some great pics btw. You have got a lot of great years ahead of you with that little girl. Nervousness is part of it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Awww.... Who needs a turkey tag when you've got that? Congratulations!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Cute! Congrats! Nothing quite like girls imho

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on the little girl - I hope mom and baby are doing well. I don't have a tag this year, so I can't help you much with a success picture. 

Your life is about to change in the best way possible - little girls have a way of melting Daddy's heart! Here shortly you will be a nail-painting, hair-braiding, shoe-to-outfit-color-matching master! Oh, and all those little boys in the neighborhood who you though were cool little guys, all of a sudden, become not so cool. :?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Clarq said:


> Hey, a guy can dream, right?


Yes, dream away! Wives have this way about getting what they want, when they want it.  The old saying, "If momma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy," is pretty darn spot on.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats! Won't be long and you'll be taking pics like this...


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's a picture from our blind, 
Looking over Phavant Valley as I send this post.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

gdog said:


> Congrats! Won't be long and you'll be taking pics like this...


What a great photo. Im gonna have to hold this pic in my memery as a future goal for my lil one.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Clarq said:


> Congrats! It's always hard to be away from the hills when a hunt is on, but the sacrifice should be worth it for all the good things she'll bring to your life.
> 
> That being said, if I have kids I'll do what I can to make sure they're all born in June/July (when there aren't any hunts going on).


Haha. And be prepared to duck if you tell your wife that the reason you're not ready to try to have a baby that month is because deer season is only 9 months away... or that is what a friend told me. I promise I wasn't the one who said that.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Congratulations as well. I have two little girls and they are a blast so far.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Congrats!


----------

